
How safe is it to contribute code to privacy/security tools like Tor? - ayjz
I realize the US and other governments have targeted or harassed some people involved with Tor, but maybe it was only because of their other activities.<p>Have they targeted anyone just for their technical involvement with privacy and security software?
======
atmosx
Allegedly the NSA tried to spy[1] a Tor developer in the past. That said, I
believe that contributing to such a product would figure nicely on any CV.

[1]
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140124/10564825981/nsa-i...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140124/10564825981/nsa-
interception-action-tor-developers-computer-gets-mysteriously-re-routed-to-
virginia.shtml)

~~~
Raed667
Yes, you can do a quick search on Twitter to see Tor developers and
evangelists "incidentes" with authorities. You can expect being "bothered" in
airports and police asking you for your laptop and disk (and even decryption
keys).

Other than that, it is pretty impressive to put on a resume, or to get a few
thousand followers on Twitter.

------
x0rz
Tor is still mostly funded by US govt, why would they publicly harass you with
contributing?

Only advice if you fear any backlash is to contribute Anonymously. Using Tor
and a unique nickname.

